# Wintering first year hive



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

i started a new hive this year. It did well and gave us some honey. 

I put the mite away strips on last weekend. 

I plan on using fumagillin b for nosema. Should I use that without looking for signs of nosema? Should I be looking for something or use it as preventative measure? It’s what I’ve done in the past. Thanks, mike


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Is fumagillin b still available? I have never treated for Noema so am interested in replies you receive. How long/severe are your winters? What part of country do you live.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lives in Michigan thinks the boggy man will come to the house if Michigan is put in the profile. 

winters in Michigan are long in all areas and extra long in the far north (UP).

I use Fumigillin B in the fall and in the spring as a preventive. 

When Nosema creana hit Michigan we lost 63% of our colonies. a friend with just over 500 clonies lost 496 of his.
Nearly put in out of the bussiness.

So follow the instructions pay attention to thr temptures and feed it in syrup.

Results of a bought of Nosema Creana. 
Hive is dead and poop covering the top bars.
Some hives did die but were really weak. wouldn't take food but by misting them they got meds in them thru cleaning.










No one in the USA knew what was going on or how to treat them. 
Lucky my friend and I had some Canadain friends so the unaversty in Guleph Ont. came to our rescue.

Dead out hives had to be held in 120f heat for 48 hours to kill the spores too.

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

ed/La said:


> Is fumagillin b still available? I have never treated for Noema so am interested in replies you receive. How long/severe are your winters? What part of country do you live.


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I have some Fumigillin B from a previous year. I will plan to use. I'm in SE Michigan.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So put SE Michigan or just michigan in your profile. Michigan even just SE Michigan coveres a large area. Keeping bees in Michigan is a far cry for south Texas.

Just pay attention to the temptures. If I am not mistaken this week has been to cold to use Fumigilian B.


Buy at Amazon.
https://www.bestdeals.today/fumagil...MIx6fa9KyO3gIVC0VpCh2PeAQ8EAAYAyAAEgJ6YPD_BwE


Buy at Glory Bee.

https://glorybee.com/fumagilin

Best be quick how ever as the production has ended.

 Al


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

moday said:


> i started a new hive this year. It did well and gave us some honey.
> 
> I put the mite away strips on last weekend.
> 
> I plan on using fumagillin b for nosema. Should I use that without looking for signs of nosema? Should I be looking for something or use it as preventative measure? It’s what I’ve done in the past. Thanks, mike


please let everyone know if your hive makes it thru the winter.


----------

